# Share your doodles!



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

We don't really have a doodle thread so here's one. Show us what you come up with when you're bored in class.


----------



## Eya (Mar 8, 2015)

Some of my lecture doodles:























As you probably can tell, I have been paying many attention. wow.


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

These doodles were made when I was 16. Products of crazy amount of boredom.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

(the last one shows how interested I was in school, huh?)


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Recently all I doodle are bunnies and I really don't know where I get the inspiration from.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Are these considered doodles?


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)




----------

